# Ice cream surprise



## happydog (Apr 11, 2015)

Frank's diabetic ice cream was recommended to me by a friend.  I checked it out today and was horrified to see that it has quite a bit more sugar than Yeo Valley vanilla.  There is also a new one out called oppo but it is pricey at over £5 per tub.  Has anyone tried any of these?


----------



## banjo (Apr 12, 2015)

No - ill have to keep my eyes open love a bit of icecream - but not if its really high sugar lol


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 12, 2015)

Frank's is generally good icecream and my friend has the diabetic version and really likes it because to her it takes more like the ice cream you get from an ice cream van which she loves . I prefer Haagen das or the local ice cream parlour's old fashioned which is about the same amount of carb per serving because it's more fat, less sugar.  She sticks to a lower fat diet than me and I think frank's is lower calorie so it works for her, but she really rates it so probably worth a try


----------

